#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Today's available media advertising

## Lorraine

Hi all,

There are a wide variety of media advertising options available for todays advertising professional. 
Media advertising through radio, TV, cinema, newspapers and magazines are time-tested and trusted popular venues.
Advertisers can also utilize direct response advertising, as well as online advertising on websites and blogs.
Outdoor advertising is still utilized through billboards and posters.
Trade promotions and trade journal advertising are other avenues for advertising to a specific target market.
Consumer promotions, event sponsorship, direct mailings and the use of brochures and sales literature can also be utilized.

What are the benefits that you identify in media advertising?

----------

